# Meet the Pyro!



## Fernin (Jun 27, 2012)

It makes perfect sense! XD I love it!

[video=youtube;WUhOnX8qt3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUhOnX8qt3I[/video]


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 27, 2012)

This belongs to The Tube, but yes.  It was so worth waiting years upon years for that video to come out.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 27, 2012)

I love everything about TF2. I love these vids, too.

I hate the game though.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 27, 2012)

Like I said before, this video has not changed my disposition. The Pyro is male, end of.


----------



## Corto (Jun 27, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> This belongs to The Tube, but yes.  It was so worth waiting years upon years for that video to come out.


Technically I guess it would go in Links Please but I'll leave it here.


Anyways, hahaha, that was pretty great, even though those flying babbies are the stuff of nightmares. Nothing beats "Meet The Spy" in my books, though.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 27, 2012)

Corto said:


> Anyways, hahaha, that was pretty great, even though those flying babbies are the stuff of nightmares. Nothing beats "Meet The Spy" in my books, though.



I didn't like Meet The Spy because the Spy survives, and I don't like him as a character; he's an arrogant prick, even more so than the Scout.


----------



## Corto (Jun 27, 2012)

I hate the Spy both as a character and as a class (hate playing him, hate facing off against him) but the jabs at the Scout were just too perfect.


----------



## Fernin (Jun 27, 2012)

I for one love the spy. My longest played and favorite class. Folks who played him before his update might also note that before some of his new voice work was added, he was actually quite nice and business like to the other classes. Now however he's a bit of jerk. Still, he's arrogant because he IS the best.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd like for the lollipop and the rainbow blower thing to become actual weapons


----------



## BRN (Jun 27, 2012)

Fernin said:


> I for one love the spy. My longest played and favorite class. Folks who played him before his update might also note that before some of his new voice work was added, he was actually quite nice and business like to the other classes. Now however he's a bit of jerk. Still, he's arrogant because he IS the best.



Get out. Meet my Blutsauger.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 27, 2012)

and already the ponyfags are all over it

god dammit, y'all can't keep your filthy hands off of anything


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 27, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> and already the ponyfags are all over it
> 
> god dammit, y'all can't keep your filthy hands off of anything


Can't tell if this is directed at me, or bronies in general.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 27, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> Can't tell if this is directed at me, or bronies in general.



the general bronies who feel the need to claim anything that has rainbows and stuff in it


----------



## Fernin (Jun 27, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> the general bronies who feel the need to claim anything that has rainbows and stuff in it



Bronies are a special breed of pathetic idiocy, best to just let them enjoy their delusion of people giving a shit and not waste the time or effort.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 27, 2012)

^Dafuq is wrong with you guys?  I've been told that bronies need to shut up about the show and we can't even get halfway through a page without someone bringing it up.  The thread is already halfway to being technically a derailment.  Stfu about it already.. and no that does not mean you have free reign to tell bronies to shut up in every thread and then you have free reign to go on and on about how you hate it, that means you shut up also.


Back on topic-
I think we all knew the pyro was crazy, but I just thought he was a pyromaniac.  I didn't know he's hallucinating all the time.  There were quite a few jokes claiming he was crazy, but I don't think any of us guessed he was THAT insane.


----------



## Fernin (Jun 27, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Back on topic-
> I think we all knew the pyro was crazy, but I just thought he was a pyromaniac.  I didn't know he's hallucinating all the time.  There were quite a few jokes claiming he was crazy, but I don't think any of us guessed he was THAT insane.



Perhaps it is WE whom are truly mad! Sick and depraved as we are we can only perceive misery, while the pyro sees reality for how it really is. o.o


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 27, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Perhaps it is WE whom are truly mad! Sick and depraved as we are we can only perceive misery, while the pyro sees reality for how it really is. o.o


I see someone is a fan of Graham Greene.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 27, 2012)

As someone who spends nearly all of their time playing as spy, I have to say that meet the spy was the best.

This meet the team film is my second favorite.


----------



## DatBadger (Jun 27, 2012)

My favorite and by farrrrrrrrrrrrrr most-played class. (I'm an M2 clicker from hell and I WILL be returning your Direct Hits- directly to your face.)

I like to think the Pyro is female (As a woman who plays perhaps this is just me imprinting on the character. I *do* have a penchant for playing Mr. Blue Sky as I burn people and I think that's about as happy as the song in the video.) or, maybe the Pyro is beyond gender altogether. Perhaps It, over years of toxic fumes, searing heat, and It's own madness would be a genderless abomination of scar tissue under that suit.

In any case, I think this video was every bit of awesome that the Pyro deserves.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 27, 2012)

can we not have nice things and fucking leave bronies out of shit bronies arnt even in?


----------



## I Am That Is (Jun 27, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> I'd like for the lollipop and the rainbow blower thing to become actual weapons



Wish granted. 

http://www.teamfortress.com/pyromania/pyroland/


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 27, 2012)

I Am That Is said:


> Wish granted.
> 
> http://www.teamfortress.com/pyromania/pyroland/


I want this as bad as I want a time travelling delorean.


dinosaurdammit said:


> can we not have nice things and fucking leave bronies out of shit bronies arnt even in?


Don't look at me, it's Ikrit's fault for dragging it into this thread.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 27, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I want this as bad as I want a time travelling delorean.
> 
> Don't look at me, it's Ikrit's fault for dragging it into this thread.




i dont care who started it i want it fucking ended. 


that being said pyro is fucking awesome


----------



## I Am That Is (Jun 27, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I want this as bad as I want a time travelling delorean.




Erm, it's just been patched in. Go play if you want it.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 27, 2012)

Awesome video, still liked the Spy and Medic ones a little more. Too bad my PC can't handle TF2 anymore.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Awesome video, still liked the Spy and Medic ones a little more. Too bad my PC can't handle TF2 anymore.


I'm pretty sure a graphics card that can handle TF2 goes for less than $100 bucks nowadays.

Though if you're using a laptop or all in one... why are you using a laptop or all in one?


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 28, 2012)

MitchZer0 said:


> I'm pretty sure a graphics card that can handle TF2 goes for less than $100 bucks.



>laptop

I _could _get a new computer but meh.


----------



## sagehorn (Jun 28, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> I'd like for the lollipop and the rainbow blower thing to become actual weapons



Pyro goggles yo. 
And the lollipop is a weapon, but is only seen as a lollipop if one is using the goggles.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 28, 2012)

I Am That Is said:


> Wish granted.
> 
> http://www.teamfortress.com/pyromania/pyroland/


Beautiful



dinosaurdammit said:


> i dont care who started it i want it fucking ended.


Then don't bring it back up?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2012)

This trailer is giving me the irresistible urge to sing "do you believe in magic?"


----------



## DatBadger (Jun 28, 2012)

I Am That Is said:


> Wish granted.
> 
> http://www.teamfortress.com/pyromania/pyroland/



Mother of god. o_o There goes my day.
TO THE FWOOSHING!


----------



## Cain (Jun 28, 2012)

That was fucking awesome.


----------

